# Reports generieren



## boskop (21. Apr 2005)

Hallo, 

ich suche etwas, womit ich für ein Projekt jede Nacht eine paar reports generierenlassen kann und diese dann html mässig zu Verfügung stellen kann. Ich denke da besonders an Javadoc, xref, junit tests,...

Weiss jemand, was sich da besonders gut eignet? Mit maven ist das möglich, aber da sind diese z.Teil in eine ganze Seite eingebettet, also mit dem bekannten maven layout.

Besten Dank im voraus, 

Boskop


----------



## DP (21. Apr 2005)

crystal reports oder jasper reports


----------



## AlArenal (22. Apr 2005)

Für Crystal Reports würd ich aber schonmal anfangen zu sparen...


----------



## boskop (22. Apr 2005)

ja ich meinte eigentlich auch nicht solche Reports, da war die Wortwahl wohl nicht so günstig. Ich will einfach jede Nacht so Sachen wie Javadoc generieren lasse, Junit-Reports, xref Seite, so ähnlich wie das maven macht, aber ohne die ganze maven Seite drum herum.


----------



## bellmann29 (27. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

Was ist mit ANT, das macht doch alles was Du willst. Hast Du bestimmt auch schon benutzt.

Für die automatsichen Build-Test-Doc-Prozesse schau Dir Doch mal CruiseControl an.

Als kleinen Einblick schau hier mal nach:

www.pragmaticprogrammer.com/starter_kit/auto/index.html

Hoffe das mit dem Link funktioniert.

Bis dann.


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Apr 2005)

du kannst das maven layout auch ändern?


----------

